# Morzine help



## sheerlunarsee (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post and I would like to ask if anybody has stayed at or has any knowledge of campsites in Morzine in the French Alps.
My family are skiing there in Jan 2011 and as I don't ski we decided not to pay the vast amount of money for a chalet, but we would like to spend a few days with them. If there is a campsite outside the village would anyone know what the parking is like in Morzine. The 'vans quite a biggy, 8metres.
Thanks for any help.
Dee


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Welcome to Motorhomefacts.

This link may help with your enquiry on Morzine:

http://www.motorhomeski.com/places-to-stay/france/les-portes-du-soleil/morzine


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

A little way out of Morzine but this one is a superb site and cheap too:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=863


----------



## sheerlunarsee (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Clianthus.
Looks like we're off to Morzine. Just got to tweek the van a little and get it ready for REALLY COLD weather. Should be toastie warm at night though cos we'll be taking the dogs. 8)


----------



## sheerlunarsee (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Gaspode,
We found the site on google earth and It looks like its only about 20mins away so we may visit it after for a couple of days, nice lac round there too.
Dee


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Might be an idea to read couple of articles in latest MMMs mag on making sure the van is set up for snow camping.

Pete


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Hope you enjoy your trip to Morzine - not sure about sites although you've been sent an excellent link.
Your question was also about parking in town - I think you'll find that the best place for you to park your MH safely when visiting the town is on the big car park which is adjacent to the main gare routier. 
Drive past the bus station and follow the signs into the car park - its down near the sports hall / indoor ice-rink. Its only a short walk back up into the centre ville.
Parking on the streets of Morzine is restricted - and the local gendarmes tow away any vehicle they consider is causing an obstruction - same as anywhere else I suppose.
There's a very good public transport system which is gratuit for lift pass holders. Not sure whether the buses are dog-friendly - I would think so as the french seem to take their dogs everywhere.
The lake (on the road up to Lindarets) is worth a visit and a walk around. It'll probably be well and truly iced over in January.
Also worth a visit is the town of Evian-les-Bains; well worth the 60 / 80 mins drive from Morzine. 
Also worth taking the pedestrian lift up to Avoriaz - its as ugly as sin in the summer but much nicer in the winter - lovely to sit with a beer and watch the world ski by.
Finally, you've made your mind up about taking your MH it seems (and I don't blame you) - but there are lots of apartments available at very reasonable prices outside the school holidays. 
Bonvoyage,
Brian


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Just want to add - if you haven't already done so, get yourself a good brand of snowchains - you may need them anywhere between Macon and Morzine. Check out the 'clack and go' snowchains via Google.
They cost a bit more but are straightforward to fit and tighten themselves as you drive - invaluable.
Also advise that you practise fitting them before you leave home.


----------



## sheerlunarsee (Sep 22, 2010)

*morzine*

Hi Thepoet,
We read the articles in MMM and thats what made us decide to go for it. My partners a skier and has stayed in a caravan over easter
in Norway and has got a good idea what to expect. We've looked the MH over and there is a fair bit of tweaking to do, but not impossible. Thanks for repying, if we get stuck with our alterations I'm sure we'll shout "Help". :wink: 
Dee


----------



## sheerlunarsee (Sep 22, 2010)

*morzine*

Thanks for your post Siansdad, It was an excellent link we were sent, had a good look on Google Earth as well and could see the parking you have told us about. Been talking about the dogs this weekend and not sure whether it would be very kind of us to take them, as I wouldn't want to leave them alone in the MH at all.
The reason behind taking the MH and not hiring an apartment was the dogs, the fact that we don't want to stay too long in Morzine( in case the family think they have to give up their skiing cos the non skiers in town) and...... this non skier doesn't do aeroplanes either.
Anyway thanks for all your other advice as well, we have looked at the clack and go snow chains, cheap they ain't. But hey ho, if we're gonna go we got to spend the money. OH worked in Norway for two years and has a lot of experience with snow chains, frozen diesel, snow plough driving, frozen brakes, frozen propane, frozen fingers and toes.............why are we going?????


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

Les Marmottes campsite is very good and the owner, Maxima, is a great guy and extremely helpful. He used to come and sit in my van and have a beer as I was on my own. He also used to run me into town in his little van to get to the lifts. He has converted the main camp building into very nice holiday accommodation.

If you can't take your van into town it's a bit of a hike to the bus stop especially in ski boots!

I used to park in the village centre but they have now built a multi-story carpark there by the Tourist info office.

As said previously, you have to park down by the leisure centre. There is a lift to the town level but it is still a bit of a walk to thye lifts.
I love Morzine but haven't been there for about 3 years. Porte de Soleil is a wonderful skiing area. Le Gets (next village) has a large campervan park right by the lifts but no facilities.

Hope you enjoy it.

Robflyer


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

last year we stayed near Morzine ( St Jean d'Aulps - chez Allez Alps - gr8t hospitality - check out their website) and drove to the Ardent lift, past the lake mentioned. Ardent takes you up as far as Lindarets. Anyway - my point - there were wildcampers in the Ardent lift car park. It was January, so perhaps not the busiest time, and they were parked at the highest far end of the car park, out of the way. Just in case you were interested in a bit of wildcamping. 

There is an aire at the foot of the slpoes in Les Gets, also in the area.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sheerlunarsee

FYI

I use Konig T2 Heavy Duty Snow Chains from www.skidrive.co.uk


----------

